
Fedora 24 was released - alanfranzoni
https://fedoramagazine.org/fedora-24-released/
======
ipozgaj
One thing that I was pretty annoyed about while testing (server) beta and
alpha was Cockpit web UI that is enabled by default. I know it's easy to
disable it with `systemctl disable cocpit.socket`, but if you select
"minimal/base install" you shouldn't get a full blown web UI management
console installed and enabled by default.

~~~
catern
It's installed by default but not running by default. So the only resource it
consumes is a small amount of disk space, plus one socket so it autostarts if
you try to use it (by connecting to example.com:8888 or whatever it is).

~~~
emidln
If it's listening on a socket and spins up on a request sent to the port that
socket is bound on, for all intents and purposes, it is running and enabled.
This is the same behavior as old inetd-based servers.

------
walkingolof
There is a easy way to upgrade your Fedora installation:

[https://fedoramagazine.org/fedora-24-feature-graphical-
upgra...](https://fedoramagazine.org/fedora-24-feature-graphical-upgrades/)

~~~
masida
Or the command line way: [https://fedoramagazine.org/upgrading-
fedora-23-workstation-t...](https://fedoramagazine.org/upgrading-
fedora-23-workstation-to-fedora-24/)

(Which is available now, while the GUI will be available at a later time.)

------
AdmiralAsshat
Sad no Wayland yet, but oh well.

Here's hoping the Korora packages built on top of Fedora don't take too long
to move to F24.

[https://kororaproject.org/about](https://kororaproject.org/about)

~~~
kevincox
There is wayland, it just isn't the default.

------
curiousgal
Noob question: Are there any unique characteristics of the different Linux
distros (Arch vs Fedora vs Debian vs Ubuntu)? What makes you use one over the
other?

~~~
old-gregg
My $0.02:

For the desktop, Ubuntu has a huge thing going for it: proper font rendering
configured by default. Every other distro looks like you're back in the 90s,
to get decent fonts you're expected to patch libraries or/and fine-tune
fontconfig (and enjoy your efforts break or get broken by OS updates). But
Ubuntu by default renders text better than OSX or Windows, in my humble
opinion. Just make sure to install TrueType fonts from Windows and Mac
(Consolas is a must, IMO).

For educational purposes Arch would be my pick because it uses completely
different (and vastly simplified) "flat" configuration. Most of the system
config is stored in just one file. Also, the Arch documentation, the community
and default behavior make it easy to see what's under the hood, yet keep it
simple and approachable. If one's goal is to understand how a Linux distro is
assembled of various components and how they fit together, Arch is hard to
beat.

CentOS/RHEL are great for understanding a typical default server environment
used by most enterprises. For example if your goal is to learn SELinux or
systemd, that's what I would recommend.

~~~
sandGorgon
Fedora 24 fixes the font rendering issue. it was a legal thing rather than a
technical thing.

Gnome 3.20 and fedora 24 is simply beautiful. Running it on a XPS 13 has been
a brilliant experience.

~~~
moosingin3space
Fedora user at home, and I'm very excited to hear that! I might end up
upgrading sooner rather than later.

------
jarcane
Dangit. And I just got F23 right about where I want it. Took me ages to get my
wifi drivers working properly, and I still haven't got the Nvidia official
drivers working right yet.

~~~
snuxoll
Did you try the RPMFusion packages for the nVidia drivers? Typically you just
need to install akmod-nvidia or whatever it is called and it just works, but
I've been running AMD and Intel GPU's with sufficient open source driver
support for so long I've not needed to deal with this in a long time.

~~~
jarcane
Yes, that was the first thing I tried. Unfortunately I ran into all kinds of
weird issues with the rendering after they were installed. Washed out colors,
missing UI elements, general weirdness. I wasn't able to find a fix so I
reverted to Nouveau since I mostly use Windows for gaming anyway.

I might try again with Fedy or the manual way at some point next but just
haven't had time yet.

~~~
snuxoll
Is this a laptop by any chance? The mobile chipsets have some weird issues,
especially if you are using an optimus device (I _got_ bumblebee and akmod-
nvidia working fine on my work provided W540 with both F22/F23, but the amount
of effort was hardly worth it when I'm just staring at IntelliJ all day and
the intel HD graphics are more than sufficient).

~~~
jarcane
Nope. Desktop. Phenom X4, GTX 750 Ti. My hardware and Linux seem to be
allergic to one another for reasons I've yet to pin down. Fedora is one of the
few distros that behaves at all on my machine.

------
marknadal
I absolutely love Fedora now, however I recently got a Macbook Air and had
problems with hardware support on Fedora 23. Is 24 any better?

Congrats to the team! Fedora is probably my favorite OS now.

~~~
the_common_man
Sorry to be anal but Fedora is a 'distribution' of Linux. Linux is the OS.

~~~
Retr0spectrum
Sorry to be anal, but Linux is the kernel, and GNU/Linux is the OS.

~~~
cbd1984
Sorry to be anal, but saying "GNU/Linux" devalues the contributions of people
who are associated with neither the GNU Project nor the Linux kernel, such as
the X.Org team, the Apache team, the Mozilla Firefox team, and so on. The OS
as we know it would not exist without a large number of individual teams not
captured in the "GNU/Linux" name.

Therefore, the only solution is to metonymically use the name of the kernel as
the name of the entire system, which is, happily, common practice anyway.

------
emidln
Where aren't the Release Notes linked in the announcement?

------
gabrielc
I am eager to try the new gnome.

------
twelvenmonkeys
Awesome :)

